# Recommended YouTube channels



## Brick Top (Mar 1, 2014)

What are people's favourite detailing based YouTube channels? I'm familiar with the the junkman and recently come across forensic detailing. Ideally it would be one that's informative but also has a bit of entertainment value.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

White details
AM detail
Car cleaning guru

are the one's I regularly watch :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

White details
Larry from Ammo
Mike Phillips (USA)
Todd cooperider USA


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

White Details
Forensic Detailing
Car Cleaning Guru (his fault that I got into it it!)
Ammo (just looked and subbed, cheers Chongo!)

EDIT: Forgot I also watch Paul Dolden Details. He does a lot of reviews and works on some older cars rather than many of the above who work on a lot newer vehicles.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

White details
Ammo


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Drive clean, which is pretty much Larry from Ammo


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I watch all that's mentioned above, forensic detailing videos can be a little too long but they're worth a watch.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jim White. Smashing it up


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

White details
Larry at ammo
Amdetails
3thousandg
All the ones that keep me going

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Car Cleaning Guru
Obsessed Garage
Scott BMW Smith 

I did used to quite enjoy Shmee150's channel, but grew tired of him buying a new supercar seemingly every month..............not that I'm jealous or anything............okay, maybe a bit, I am human lol!


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Also watch in addition to the stuff that's already been mentioned:

Detalks - The Rag Company
Staffordshire Car Care


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I watch JP Details


----------



## Deuce2High (Mar 13, 2017)

Check out car craft auto detail. Dude is legit


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I am becoming addicted to watching Autoshine Cars' You Tube channel of late. Some amazing turnarounds of really grotty interiors.

https://www.youtube.com/user/autoshineblackpool/videos


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Forensic Detailing Channel.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Dallas Paint Correction.

The bloke has a lot of good ideas that challenge what you may have heard elsewhere:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVlOAVbs8QbHMmKdVWTleaQ


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Apex is my favourite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Apex and forensic mainly, similar formats


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Detailingworld ....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The site you are posting on right now has a channel :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/detailingworld?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Gadgeteer (Feb 15, 2014)

Beat me to it ^^^^^^^


----------



## Francesco RUPES (Nov 18, 2016)

RUPES Youtube Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbgroiIhhJ7Z9rxCOcT2PoQ?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Car Care Adventures by Pro-Detailer is always worth a watch. Bert is a bit of character which keeps things interesting.


----------



## topgun23 (Jul 30, 2015)

*MUST watch DETAILING channels
*






:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_VTADI0mH-WIq25oZWmQEg


----------



## Blackbeard's (Nov 1, 2018)

I have just started doing some vlogs, still pretty basic and finding it weird being in front of the camera but will continue on until I get slated, set my camera on fire then go into a corner and cry lol

It's under "Blackbeard's Detailing" on YouTube, I would appreciate any feedback, whether negative or positive as its the only way the channel will get better.

Thanks,

Ross


----------



## Wade.K10 (Jan 3, 2019)

Blackbeard's said:


> I have just started doing some vlogs, still pretty basic and finding it weird being in front of the camera but will continue on until I get slated, set my camera on fire then go into a corner and cry lol
> 
> It's under "Blackbeard's Detailing" on YouTube, I would appreciate any feedback, whether negative or positive as its the only way the channel will get better.
> 
> ...


Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Blackbeard's (Nov 1, 2018)

Wade.K10 said:


> Subbed :thumb:


Go easy on me :lol:


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

As mentioned above:
- Detailing world (of course Mat!)
- Paul Dolden Details 
- Autoshine (deals with some really mingin stuff!)


I agree that the Forensic Detailing videos can be quite long, but still a good watch, maybe with some fast forwarding involved


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Auto detailing podcast is good for comparison tests


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blackbeard's said:


> I have just started doing some vlogs, still pretty basic and finding it weird being in front of the camera but will continue on until I get slated, set my camera on fire then go into a corner and cry lol
> 
> It's under "Blackbeard's Detailing" on YouTube, I would appreciate any feedback, whether negative or positive as its the only way the channel will get better.
> 
> ...


Subbed:thumb:


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Best on you tube is* Apex Detailing*. 
If you after a no bull s**t channel by a pro who knows what he talking about with 22+ years :thumb:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqZOhpSAihtUBnebhY_ro_Q

On the other end of the spectrum Pan the Organizer for the silly stuff. :wall:

JP detailing is also worth a look 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAPZ2LSGcFtYOL0tpUtdKXg


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

pump said:


> Best on you tube is* Apex Detailing*.
> If you after a no bull s**t channel by a pro who knows what he talking about with 22+ years :thumb:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqZOhpSAihtUBnebhY_ro_Q
> 
> ...


Apex is decent but far from the best. His chemical 'durability' testing is majorly flawed and actually ruins what could be a really good channel.

JP detailing is great if you are struggling to sleep late at night  guy is so dull and it's obvious he is just reading off a pre-arranged script.

Pan is awful. Hardly reviews, more like shopping channel adverts.

For real reviews there a very few worth viewing... Forensic detailing channel and car craft auto detailing are top of the tree, along with waxmode.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Apex is decent but far from the best. His chemical 'durability' testing is majorly flawed and actually ruins what could be a really good channel.


What is the major flaw?


----------

